# audio externo usb

## Juan Facundo

Buenas ....

Alguien tiene experiencia en placas de sonido externas usb?

Tengo idea de comprar una, pero como siempre, pregunto a ver si hay alguna mas recomendable que otra.

Gracias.

----------

## gsardou

Hola Juan Facundo:

Mira. Mi experiencia se limita a una sola placa. La Maya44 USB, que cuenta con una salida digital (o para auriculares), y dos entradas/salidas analógicas balanceadas (4 fichas RCA, una por cada canal).

En principio, la cosa funciona bastante bien. Tienes el respectivo módulo en el kernel, y solo tienes que activarlo (además del soporte genérico para sonido USB) para tenerlo todo listo.

Peeero, lamentablemente no pude hacer funcionar los dos canales analógicos (solo uno) bajo ALSA.

Por lo que leí en distintos foros, la placa cuenta con soporte total si utilizas OSS + driver privativo (la interface USB no es totalmente estandard), pero francamente no tenía ganas de meterle mano.

Si no tienes intenciones de hacer audio profesional (no dices para qué necesitas la placa), y solo deseas tener un mejor sonido; es una buena opción. Tiene una latencia excelente (incluso sin JACK o parches RTM) y una frecuencia de muestreo sobresaliente.

Eso si. Es un poco cara si lo único que necesitas es escuchar videos por Youtube   :Laughing: 

----------

## Juan Facundo

Hola.

En primera instancia, es solo para mejorar un poco la calidad de audio de mi netbook. Poder mezclar el mic con alguna cosa y poder grabar. Hoy solo puedo grabar del mic de la netbook, tiene sonido intel-no se que mas.

Me gusta el audio, y quisiera poder tener todas las funcionalidades de una placa, como por ejemplo, entrarle con 4 u 8 canales de audio a la vez o dos o 4 mic balanceados, etc... pero no es necesidad, solo gusto. Tal vez alguna que otra grabación de algún cd, de artistas locales de la zona, nada mas.

Según me decís, el driver para todas estas placas es uno solo y genérico?. He visto en el kernel que hay soporte de audio usb para marcas como tascam y otras de similares calibres. Tal vez, por ejemplo, una placa "encore" pueda usar solo drivers de otros chipsets, no se. Por eso pregunto.

De todos modos, gracias por tu respuesta.

----------

